
Life Lessons I Learned from AI Research - omidHeravi
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhP7lTLTipc
======
lihaciudaniel
The one with the reflection really stuck with me. I know a lot of chess
research in psychology in praise of it(1). This channel is quite entertaining
to watch research papers in conventional 2 minutes videos. I remember he said
once in a video that the point of going into AI research is that he will have
his mind uploaded in the future or some stuff like that, which I found very
similar to:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13240811](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13240811)

(1) Barbara Oakley - learning how to learn.

